# Hey Konz



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I am finally going to be in paradise tommorrow about noon and was wondering if you might be able to hook me up some some of the local sharkmen.I will be fishing day and night and will probably need to take a vacation after I finish this one.If you can up a white boy I would really appreciate it.My truck is so loaded down with stuff I look like the Beverely Hillbillies when they moved fromthe mountainsto California.If you can hook me up please call me at 409 651 9140 or 409 651 5933.Alan


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man, Konz is actually out sharkfishing at chickenbone beach right now. They'll probably be out there until 1-2am. I told him about your post. He said he'll call you up tommorrow morning....

Good Luck man!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to see you down this way. The best way for you to hook up with other shark fishermen is to post up here. How long are you down for? I normally only get to fish on weekends.


----------

